# AUG 12-14 '05: 9th annual Titlum Tatlum Bayou Fishing Tournament



## cap'n saltgrass (May 18, 2005)

Some friends of mine are holding a payback tournament scheduled Friday Aug 12th - 14th. Payouts for 1st-3rd place in Redfish, Specks, and Flounder. Last year over 225 entries. Fishing starts Friday the 12th at 4:00pm and ends at 1:00pm on Sunday the 14th. Weigh in location is at bayhouse PC 1475 on Titlum Tatlum Bayou (San Luis Pass/Cold pass area). Sign up locations are Moore Supply on Plantation in Clute, TX or at bayhouse PC 1475. Entry Fee last year was $20.00, I assume it is the same this year $25 at most. They also give away door prizes and an additional prize (last 2 years a rod/reel combo) for the red caught with the most spots. This is a great tournament, small enough for casual fisherman to win and large enough to have good payputs, I want to say 1st in each category was around $800.00 last year. Up until 2 years ago these guys were paying back 100%, but as its grown they are holding back enough to cover their expenses, I assure you they are not out to make money off of this, it was just an idea 9 years ago that has turned out to be a great tournament. On sunday at 1:00pm everone shows at the bayhouse and they give out the door prizes and money (BYOB). If your out fishing this weekend run by the bayhouse and sign up, the bayou shows up on any fishing maps if your not familiar with it.


----------



## cap'n saltgrass (May 18, 2005)

I am pretty sure I meant payout not payput...


----------



## ScottJ (Jan 20, 2005)

*Good tournament*

How did you get the name Cap'n saltgrass, just kiddin, I know how you got the name I just wish I had the pictures!

I have fished this tournament every year, it is a good one. We have won money five times and every year except last year at least one person in my boat won a door prize.

I will see you there, but I will not b my o b, you b my b.

Scott


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

*Well...how did it go?*

Ok...did you guys win anything? I sure missed not going...Just too much going on. By the way it's Monday...


----------

